# Sonic vs. Mario (With Poll)



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Which character/game series do you prefer? 

For me, it's Sonic the Hedgehog any day. He's a much better character imo and generally prefer Sonic games to Mario games.

...Even considering how many awful games Sonic has, compared to Mario.

I loved the original Sonic games when I was younger, and I still do. Sonic 2 and 3 are among my favourite games of all time. I never played much Mario has a kid, apart from Mario Kart.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

CravingBass said:


> Which character/game series do you prefer?
> 
> For me, it's Sonic the Hedgehog any day. He's a much better character imo and generally prefer Sonic games to Mario games.
> 
> ...


Then you really, really don't know what you're talking about:b

I just can't decide. I like them for different reasons and I'd feel bad for choosing one over the other. I like the older games, from both series.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Then you really, really don't know what you're talking about:b
> 
> I just can't decide. I like them for different reasons and I'd feel bad for choosing one over the other. I like the older games, from both series.


I have played Mario games, like the first one, (Super mario bros.) I don't like that one. I've played Super mario 64 and Super mario world, and they are excellent games... but I prefer the Sonic counterparts.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Today feels like a Sonic day.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Blonic.

Actually, I have way more Mario games than Sonic. Or at least, I do have a lot of Sonic stuff, but besides Secret Rings, all of them are the original PC gen stuffs. Which are good. Really good. Lots of nice memories of when my mum used to let me play them on the old windows 95 in the living room; sometimes she'd even help me beat certain challenging areas of the game. On a side note, Secret Rings is amazing. 

As for Mario, I have a lot of both old gen and new gen stuff. Like, a lot. I don't even know how I acquired so much, since I'm not that much of a diehard fan. I think generally, Mario games are a safe choice, but I find myself getting bored, especially with how many reincarnations of the classic side scroll platformers there are. The only Mario games I've truly enjoyed are Mario Kart Wii (although honestly, the only thing that kept me playing was the online multiplayer aspect......I ****ing love pwning n00bs) and Super Mario Galaxy.

If I could choose character favorites between the two franchises that weren't between just Mario and Sonic, then I'd choose Luigi. :3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually I changed my mind. I like Bluckles best.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> Actually I changed my mind. I like Bluckles best.


huh? :lol


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

_Super Mario_


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sonic because I played the old games more and I suck at the old Mario games


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Sonic because I played the old games more and I suck at the old Mario games


Yeah, me too. I'm horrible at the original Mario games. 0_0


----------



## Joyful Streak (Apr 14, 2014)

When I was at school that was the big debate Nintendo or Sega. I was a Nintendo guy so went for Mario.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Zone said:


> Today feels like a Sonic day.


Every day is a Sonic day.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Hard to choose. I liked them both so much, but I had a lot more fun playing Sonic, so Sonic it is.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Why not both? Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games, anyone?

Well, if I had to choose one... Tails is adorable and Shadow has always been my favorite, but Princess Peach is fantastic (in Mario Kart, M&S Olympic Games, and Super Smash Bros Brawl at least) so I choose Mario.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Mario of course!!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Sonic! I was a huge fan of the original cartoon when I was a kid. Also, Sonic Underground was so corny yet amazing! Sonic X was...meh (loved its theme song, though).


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

First three Super Mario's on NES to Super Mario World(SNES) were all great games.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Cronos said:


> Sonic! I was a huge fan of the original cartoon when I was a kid. Also, Sonic Underground was so corny yet amazing! Sonic X was...meh (loved its theme song, though).


I didn't think Sonic X was that bad. I was addicted to the show when I was 10-11. I should watch some episodes again...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Mario


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Was never really into the whole Mario (or Zelda or even just Nintendo in general) thing at all. The whole thing struck me as just too "kiddie" for me. Even when I was a kid. I was more into Sonic and gang. But I just prefer Sega over Nintendo in general.

Mario Kart (whatever version) is quite fun though, so I'll give overlord Miyamoto that, I guess.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Same here with the love of Mario Kart being the exception. I've scolded myself for playing clones on mobile but I love the random items with karts formula.


I don't know if you remember it, but there was a cart game with the Sonic characters called "Sonic Drift". I used to have it on the Game Gear system (I believe it was only on Game Gear anyway, if I recall correctly), and I found it fun too. I remember Tails always being my best chance to win, since he was the most balanced of all the racers, lol.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

BlazingLazer said:


> I don't know if you remember it, but there was a cart game with the Sonic characters called "Sonic Drift". I used to have it on the Game Gear system (I believe it was only on Game Gear anyway, if I recall correctly), and I found it fun too. I remember Tails always being my best chance to win, since he was the most balanced of all the racers, lol.


Sonic Drift is horrid. Sonic and all stars racing and the new one are pretty good though.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

mario all the way !


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

CravingBass said:


> Sonic Drift is horrid. Sonic and all stars racing and the new one are pretty good though.


Well, I happened to enjoy it during the time I had the system and the game. It kept me entertained. I haven't tried any of the others, though, since I drop out of the loop on video games very easily these days.

Kinda makes me want to get an emulator on my PC and play all these old games, that's for sure.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Mario 64 blows away any sonic game.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I was crazy obsessed with Sonic games & characters as a kid, so I gotta vote Sonic.

I don't really play Sonic _or _Mario games these days, though. I prefer RPGs over platformers.


----------

